#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Legitimization of a child

## Happy As Larry

Can anyone provide me with the name of the Thai forms required to complete the above at the local amphur.
I am not looking for what needs to be done. There is a fair bit on that on the fourm already but simply the name/number of the form in Thai to be asked for at the amphur

----------


## pseudolus

Download Forms |

Some forms there. 

Is it a Por Kor 14 ?

----------


## Happy As Larry

Many thanks. I'll take a look

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Is it a Por Kor 14 ?


Could be but it looks more likely to be the one a couple of places down in the list
'รับรองบุตร  -  Registration of Legitimation of Child  Download Form 10'

Anyways I'll print off both and see what the amphur reaction is.

Thanks again

----------


## pseudolus

No worries - good luck. Come back and let us know how it goes, perhaps?

----------


## Happy As Larry

Well it didn't get too far.
The amphur pointed us in the direction of the courts as they said the kids were too young (eldest is 4). The fact that she can talk and answer any questions in Thai was of no interest.
I was in all honesty expecting this reaction as in reading up on the subject 6/7 appears to be the age at which they allow the kids to participate. 
The fact that this age is not written in stone and varies according to the amphur convinced me to give it a try.
Ah well nothing ventured nothing gained.

Next stop the courts. I will update as and when

----------


## pseudolus

read a few things whilst getting those links - it did always seem to point to the court process. Doesn't seem to be that big an issue, but more the typical shunting around of a gazzillion documents and signed letters. 

Get a local thai lawyer on the case, or at least consult one. I would give a wide berth to the western set ups as they are cash cows and get loads of stuff wrong in my inexpert.

----------


## Happy As Larry

Ok so after the expected rejection by the amphur we set off for the local family court.
They were very helpful and we were informed that we could either hire a lawyer to assist or make the application ourselves but in either event they would not accept it as any such application would need to be carried out at the family court 'local' to the address of the tabien baan in which the child is listed.

So a couple of days later we made the trip to the second family court. again we found he staff to be helpful in general though they informed us that we would be unable to apply on our own and we would need to hire a lawyer to assist. We pressed the issue several times and were rebuffed each time. As we had no idea on what exactly the process was we relented

A lawyer was phoned and about 30 minutes later a young lady who looked a bit young, certainly no Perry Mason showed up at the court.
She was friendly and helpful and informed us that  as both parents were in agreement  it would be fairly straightforward and would take about 2 months or so to be completed, necessitating 2 additional trips (for us) to the family court.

She took copies of all of the paperwork we had which she needed - my passport/work permit, kids birth certificate and partners id card. She had no interest in looking at the photos showing we had been together for some years.

We agreed on  a price of 12,000 baht for the whole application and went on our separate ways.

A few days later my wife received a call to visit to lawyer's office to sign a letter highlighting her agreement with my application to be legally recognised as the father.

The letter and various forms were to be presented to the court a few days later.
We now await the next step

----------


## pseudolus

Good work - glad it is going smoothly. 12k seems good value

----------


## Happy As Larry

Update.

A couple of weeks back or so we were requested to attend a (family court/social services/ whatever) meeting in which basically they looked at me to see if it is in the best interests of the children to have me as the legitimate father  and with it the relevant obligations/rights..
 My wife and I, kids and 1 witness were asked to be present.

Initially they spent almost 2 hours talking to me and my wife alone with the others outside in a waiting area. This was to prepare a report on me. A middle aged lady asked numerous questions about my background and circumstances, why we simply did not get married, how long we had been together, how long I had lived in Thailand and my exact relationship to the kids - did we live as a family, did i pay the bills, here did my income come from etc
All answers were typed into a computer and at the end of the session I was asked to sign the printed statement - all in Thai of course.
When I left the room the lady then interviewed my wife alone to ensure that she was in agreement with my application and was under no duress and that I was a good parent to the children. This took about 1 hour.
The children were next who initially refused to talk to a stranger. They were asked my name and not much else. I was not present. this took 5-10 minutes
The witness was not required.

I assume a report will be prepared and sent to the court.
We have been asked to attend the family court early next month to see what will happen next.

We only met with the one lady at this meeting. She came across as efficient and competent and was not unfriendly.

----------


## Happy As Larry

Ok the final stretch is now approaching.
Wife kids and I had to attend a court hearing earlier this month for a judge to adjudicate on my application to be seen as the legal father of our children.
The process took about 2 hours including waiting time. Whilst waiting the lawyer asked for the second half of her fee and walked me through the possible questions I would be asked by the judge.
It transpired she was pretty much spot on.
I had to answer questions from the judge under oath. My wife too had to be sworn in as she needed to translate the questions and my answers.
The questions related to our living arrangements - how long have we been together, what was my employment,did we live as a family, did I provide for the children etc.
Entered into evidence was also the report from the previous interview with social services who were in agreement with my application and also evidence from my wife that she too was in agreement with the application.
The judge tried to ask a few questions of my kids but they are a bit young to say too much to strangers.
The judge then stated that she woulsd allow my application.

I then had to sign a few papers and was informed that the relevant paperwork confirming the court's decision would be ready in about 1 month. The lawyer said she would contact us when it was available.
Once I have this I can go to any amphur and have my legal position as regards the children  recorded.

I found the process on the day to be efficiently and professionally handled

----------


## pseudolus

Glad its all worked out for you HaL - A few months and all done, and doesn't sound too painful at all.

----------


## bobo746

*Legitimization of a child

Duff the shelia
*

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Glad its all worked out for you HaL - A few months and all done, and doesn't sound too painful at all.


Thanks.
Yes all in all a fairly painless process - 2 months so far. Another month needed to obtain the piece of paper. 12,000 baht plus 3 days of my time

----------


## toddaniels

I am sorry you had to jump thru all those hoops, but that was a very insightful thread which should provide anyone the information they need.  

I still don't quite get why you and your partner couldn't do it yourselves, as I know people in Bangkok who've done it especially if both parents are in agreement.. 

That minimum age for the children so you can go the Amphur registration versus the court thing seems to vary quite a lot Province to Province and Amphur to Amphur.

Still, thanx for the information, it's certainly worth knowing..

----------


## Happy As Larry

> I still don't quite get why you and your partner couldn't do it yourselves, as I know people in Bangkok who've done it especially if both parents are in agreement..


Well one court said that we could and another one, the one we ended up having to use, said we could not. I suppose it comes down to knowing what forms are required and how to complete them all. 
So if the court employees are sympathetic and prepared to assist in terms of pointing people in the right direction then it would be possible. On the other hand if they may be getting a small amount in terms of referral fee from the lawyer then it is more likely that you will be pointed in the direction of a lawyer.
We tried 3 times to state that we would do it ourselves and were told it was not possible. I suppose we could have made an issue out of it.




> That minimum age for the children so you can go the Amphur registration versus the court thing seems to vary quite a lot Province to Province and Amphur to Amphur.


Yes everything i have read and heard shows that the age varies from amphur to amphur. The whole process is geared to what is in the best interests of the child (children). Therefore if they are of an age (we were told 6) where they can understand and answer questions coherently then the court route would be unnecessary if both mother and father are in agreement with the application

----------


## Happy As Larry

final update
About a week or so ago we received a call from the lawyer to say that the court judgement was available to be picked up. This was about 5 weeks after we were given the verbal verdict.
With this paperwork you can then go to the amphur and have your right noted in their records.
The lawyer told us to take tabian ban, children's birth certificates, passport, & id.
The wife came with me ( she needed to sign another form stating she was in agreement with my becoming the legitimate father.).We also took the children.
In the event this was not enough. 2 witnesses were required.
A call was made to the family and 2 family members showed up.
Paperwork has to be completed for each child and after a couple of hours I received paperwork form the amphur stating that I was the legitimate father of the 2 children.

So case closed.

This paperwork could then I understand form the basis of an application for extension of stay based on care of Thai children..
Should I decide to do this I will make another thread but when I next go for my 90 day report I might well ask immigration what would be needed should I choose to travel down that route and I will report that information.

----------


## pseudolus

Good job and congratulations.

----------


## Topper

Well done!

----------


## Pragmatic

> Therefore if they are of an age (we were told 6) where they can understand and answer questions coherently


I'd have thought 7 as that's when children first get their ID cards. Irrespective, good job.

----------

